# Phrag. kovachii 'Purple Mystery'



## Drorchid (Mar 3, 2014)

Jason had already posted this kovachii on Facebook, but for those of you that didn't see it, here are some more pictures. I think it is one of our best kovachii's. It stays very flat and has great form and color.









Robert


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 3, 2014)

Fantastic, I love it!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 3, 2014)

that is a beauty


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2014)

Yay Phrag kovachi-..ay!!


----------



## John M (Mar 3, 2014)

That is definitely an improvement over most of the kovachiis that we see. Congratulations. I presume that you'll be using this for breeding. I'm sure a lot of people will look forward to seeing crosses coming out with this one as a parent.


----------



## PotomacV (Mar 3, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## eteson (Mar 3, 2014)

one of the best (if not the best) ever!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2014)

Wonderful one!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 3, 2014)

That is absolutely fantastic! 
We all know that deep down inside that THIS is why we love kovachii.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2014)

Stays flat? You have a winner, for sure.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 3, 2014)

stunning


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 4, 2014)

Again, it is a BEAUTY !!!! Jean


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, a perfect one!

Mine have again aborted...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2014)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome! 

Just got a seedling from Orchid Inn, I'll se how I do with it...


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 4, 2014)

Fabrice said:


> Yes, a perfect one!
> 
> Mine have again aborted...



You are probably keeping yours too dry. We have our kovachii growing in an eb and Flow system, and the get watered twice a day. They are almost growing hydroponically. 

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 4, 2014)

Robert, do you know the clonal names of the parents?


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 4, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Robert, do you know the clonal names of the parents?



We are not entirely sure, as it had lost it's original tag (and that is why we called it 'Purple Mystery'), but based on the shape of the flower and comparing it to other kovachii's that we have bloomed we think it came from the same batch that our 'Purple Cow' AM/AOS and 'Moyobamba' AM/AOS came out of, which is 'Laura' x 'Ana'.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2014)

:rollhappy:
I'm not the only one w/ lost tag issues. I blame the cats!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you Robert!


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 5, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> You are probably keeping yours too dry. We have our kovachii growing in an eb and Flow system, and the get watered twice a day. They are almost growing hydroponically.
> 
> Robert



Too dry? I don't think that because my kovachii have always a little water in a saucer.

But I have probably a problem with its conditions growing.
When it produces new groth, the first leaves are always very nice (big and wide) but the 2-3 last leaves are more and more short and less and less wide.
I noted too the color leaves is yellower at the end, not the nice green of a normal kovachii.

Do you have an idea about this problem?

For information, the cross is Tupac Amaru X Maximus (not sure for this 2nd parent)


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds like hydration is not the issue then. Phrag. kovachii does like to grow in media with a high pH (alkaline), so maybe you are growing yours too acidic, so it can't take up all the nutrients and becomes nutrient deficient, that would explain the yellow leaves. We have been growing ours in either diatomite or in Growstone which will prevent the media from becoming too acidic. As I said before we are growing ours in an eb and flow system, with a water pH around 7.0. When we were first growing them we had them potted in bark, and sitting in water (in saucers) and noticed the same thing, that they would form flower spikes but they would abort, also we noticed the yellowing of the leaves. So I do think they benefit from getting watered twice a day with fresh water that probably contains more oxygen, rather than sitting in water that is stagnant. So my recommendation would be, if it growing in bark to change it to Growstone or Diatomite, check the pH of your irrigation water and make sure it is around 7, and either grow it in an eb and flow system, or make sure you give it fresh water at least once a day. The hybrids tend to be less picky and do well for us in either bark or Growstone sitting in a saucer with water.

Hope this helps,
Robert


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2014)

Superb!


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you Robert.

I'll change that this year.


----------

